# Tool zum auslesen der Watt Verbrauch.



## Patagrande (13. August 2011)

Hallo

Gibt´s ein Tool zum auslesen der Watt verbrauch, entweder vom ganzen system oder nur der einzelne komponente???

Danke


----------



## 45thFuchs (13. August 2011)

dazu ist nur ein multimeter und ein verbrauchsmesser tauglich ,kosten beide nichtmal 20euro ,einfach bei aldi augen aufhalten .ansonsten kannst du es mal mit sisoft sandra probieren die haben auch nen effizienztest


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. August 2011)

Geh in den Baumarkt und kaufe so einen Stromverbrauchsmesser, alles andere wäre eher Augenwischerei


----------



## Patagrande (13. August 2011)

Stromverbrauchsmesser hört sich effizient an...alles klar
Danke Euch.


----------



## Schildkroete (14. August 2011)

Mich würde es ja auch interessieren wieviel Watt mein PC frist, aber dann kommen mir vielleicht die Tränen.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (15. August 2011)

Das geht nur mit einem Strommesser. Alles andere wäre errechnete werte und die sind nur geschätzt.


----------

